# Another mk3 jetta " radio safe-mode" thread.......



## MCL_tech (Mar 7, 2011)

I know this topic has been beaten to death so please dont beat me to death for asking but..... 
I've done a few searches on the issue and still haven't solved my problem. 

I don't have a Bentley manual at my disposal just yet and would really like my radio to work again until I have a manual or install an aftermarket deck. 

I have my radio code as someone in the past wrote it down on the radio body with a marker. 

the code is 1780. 

Ive seen that in order to enter the code to disable safe mode you need to hold the "mode + scan" buttons together for 10 seconds. this is not happening, it just displays safe the whole time. I've also tried holding the scan and seek buttons all together and scan with one seek button and then the other. still not getting to a code entry screen. 

my other question is........ 
which buttons do I use to enter the code once ive reached the entry screen. 

my number buttons are 1-6 for preset stations, but my radio code contains the numbers 7 and 8...... 

please help ! 

Thanks


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

Once you get the radio to ask for the code you need to hit the preset buttons for the position in the radio code: it shows 1000 when you start, so you don't hit preset 1, you would hit preset 2 seven times, and hit preset 3 eight times, and not hit preset 4.


----------



## MCL_tech (Mar 7, 2011)

Ahh okay so that makes sense thank you! Still can't get it to that code entry screen though.... Someone suggested just letting the radio be on for an hour with engine running. Does this sound right?


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

I've heard that. Or you could unplug the radio and plug it back in. That should work too.


----------



## MCL_tech (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah tried a hard reset by disconnecting the unit itself and by disconnecting the battery. Same problem still though lol.


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

I've also read somewhere that when you first turn on the radio, you can hit the mode button to bypass the code entry. You might want to try that. And if you want a copy of the page in the manual that explains how to disable the security code, PM me.


----------



## MCL_tech (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd love to see the page! PM sent


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

does anyone still have that page to disable code?


----------

